# three words. what. the. $%^&



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

Okay I need advice. 

If most of you have followed my story you all know I mistreated my husband for a year in pain that my son was taken from me based on a lie. 

I treated him like ****. I'm changing and learning how never to do that again to anyone I'm seeing a consueler

come to find out that he had been cheating on me since I was pregnant. ( I have the prove of it didn't go digging to get it he let me use the computer while she was online and she sent rather nice pics of herself in bra and panties)

He asked for a separation. Grudgingly I agreed even thought it hurt. He continued talking to this girl... even planing to have her move in with him.


now here is the wtf moment. 

ready ?


now and I'm not screaming. 

HE WANTS TO STAY WITH ME.o_o

this happend out of the blue. but I'm have problems trusting it. He is still talking to her but he says its so he can get the 1700 she owes him back. but once again I don't trust it
I still think he is cheating on me with her.


So what should I do? Should I have us refile for speration? should I divorce him? what should I do? I still love him deeply.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

You have to decide whether you want to be married while your husband is having a relationship. If you do, then no problem. If you don't, then your husband needs to send this woman a bill for the amount she owes him and then cease all other communications with her.

There's really no middle ground. If you want to be the only woman in his life, then it needs to be you or her.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess the question you need to answer is, do YOU want to stay with HIM? 

If you do, he needs to cease and desist with the contact NOW. NO excuses. And he has a whole ton of other work to do to regain your trust. If he won't do it, then you're done.

Based on what little you wrote, it seems to me like he has run back to you when he ran into problems with her, but the second he finds someone new, he'll be out the door again.


----------



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

The thing is I feel so guilty for last year. But the thought of just giving him to her kills me. I don't want to let go without a fight and he is trying. he keeps telling me that its a charde that she really is getting on his nerves *this is a EA btw* I feel like our whole relationship is on a thread and that while I want him so bad that he doesn't want me. He still says that he loves me and stopped saying it to her..... she ( his gf) recently found out he is married to me. but he tells her that he is unhappy while with me he says all is well... I'm really really confused and on top of all of this a friend of mine just came forward *on skype* to tell me he has feelings for me but will NOT act on them till I'm divorced. so I don't know I love my husband deeply I'd do anything for him. really I would but i'm afraid of doing a 180 b/c I'm afraid I'll lose him for good that he won't come back. and that is a scary thought since till I get well i can't work.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You already walked into the propeller.


----------



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

how so?


----------



## akmb07 (Sep 7, 2011)

ok I'm done all I get here is basically I'm a dumb ass. I thought this place was suppose to be here to help but I'm still confused and no one gives a ****............ so F. you all seeyou later. since new members get ignored


----------



## I_Will_Survive (Oct 28, 2011)

akmb07 said:


> ok I'm done all I get here is basically I'm a dumb ass. I thought this place was suppose to be here to help but I'm still confused and no one gives a ****............ so F. you all seeyou later. since new members get ignored


I don't see it like that at all. There is a sticky-post at the top of this forum that links to a thread that discusses what a person would need in order to be able to trust again and move forward with reconciliation, and also links to another about being too controlling. The good people here basically advised, you need to decide what you want, and if you think he can deliver it.

What more do you want?? :scratchhead:

IGNORED is when they don't answer. Not when you don't like the answer.

But for what it's worth, I'd leave him. He's not doing the things that would rebuild trust. (Minimum -- No Contact Agreement.)

Move on. Not from this forum, but with your life.


----------

